# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Folklor nga Çamërija

## Bel ami

* NE PESE-PUSE KALA* 


 Ne Pese-Puse Kala
dolli palo Jorgua
Kostandini shkeli krijne
te ben pashken ne Janine
Riza beu-tha-do ndroj dine
do bij bajram ne Athine
Janine, e zeza Janine
del e shih asqere qe vijne
Mahmut beu me dhjet mile
Moj Janine,o moj Janine
veqil keshe Sheh Aline
kajmekami me katine
radhazi telit i bijne
Mecove,e zeza Mecove
shume u mbajte,pra tu hodhe
shqipetaret perpara shkojne
me jatagane ne dore
Valle kush e beri fora?
Selam Hasani nga Vlora
pika gjak i kullon kordha.


_ Shenim ; Kjo kenge eshte mare ne Grikehuar-Igumenice dhe i eshte permbajtur
fjale per fjale origjinalit te saj cam._ 


* JANINE E ZEZA JANINE * 


 Janine e zeza Janine,
Janin-o _ 1)_ 
mire ta bene tertipne
Selim Qori me Uznine
ne Korfuz vane e te shitne
anapolona tre mile
Janine te mbite ngjoli
hapi site se te mori
Po e pe qe te te marre
veri xhepanese zjarre
me mire t'e djegesh vete
se ta marre Junani shkrrete.


_  Shenim 1) perseritet pas c'do vargu._ 


* JANINE MOTRA JANINE* 


 Janine,motra Janine
dil e shih c'djelma qe vijne
Taborret e Vlores vijne,
per Bezhan e per Janine
dolli mileti i prine
nuk e mbanin dot gezimne
dridhej vendi ne Janine
ka muzikate qe bijne.


_  Shenim; Kjo kenge eshte mare ne Pandalejmon._ 




Mbledhur nga Fatos Mero Rrapaj

----------


## gera

Bel-Ami di te tjera???????

----------


## krispi

Camet i kane kenduar shume bukur edhe dashurise:

Tumankuqe moj belholle,
ma ben me si, (sy) ma ben me dore
kjo shtepia me derrasa 
dil moj kaleshe se plasa etj etj 

************

Ke dale ne dritare 
me qeron nje ftua
gjysmen haje vete
gjysmen ma jep mua  (Kjo e dyta eshte nje nga propozimet me origjinale qe mund te behet)

----------


## gera

lol krispi, goxha propozim. PO ajo kenga 
esmerke, vetulla pe do vij sonte natene........................dhe ajo nga folklori cam eshte........................

----------


## Bel ami

* Mu ne mes te ballit* 

Mu ne mes te ballit
nje nishan i zi
kush te ka moj vajze
kimene nuk ta di
Buzete te kuqe
hunden si qiri
kush te ka gajtuar
kimene sta di
Di kocat e tua
te glata si glate
lem ti prek moj vajze
sa te nxjer maraze
Vetullat e zeza
siri si ulli
une qe te te dua
kimene ta di.




* Moj neperke e bukur* 

-Moj neperke e bukur
ku je qe sje dukur?
-nene dhe jam futur!
-une ste le pa gjetur
moj balluke tretur
Moj balluke fije-fije
ma keshe deren karshie
me verbon me ate si
do dal mal me mal te ri
te pi cingar per zili
Kush luan qelqe e filxhane
kush luan kupa me vere?
-Manushaqja ne ferre
-Qasu djal e meri ere.




* Trendafil i bardhe* 

Trendafil i bardhe
renjete lejmua
ti c'e deshe tjetrin
kur me deshe mua?
Me fanar ne dore
gjegjis mahallane
as u bere diell
te ngrohje dunjane
po u bere shi
lage kasabane!

----------


## shigjeta

Postuar me pare nga *Bel ami*

CAMET DIKUE IKUR 

Cemet dikue ikur 
e dikue leftuar 
garkuar me placka 
me jene ne duar 
hidhnin site prapa 
shtepite perveluar 
ka gjulet e topit 
ullinjt copetuar. 
Cameri e shkrete 
shume u pervelove 
cdo pellembe toke 
me gjak e leshove 
Toka e epiroteve 
e stergjusheve tane 
s'e thot Perendia 
te humbac vatane 
Do te vije dita 
dhe s'do te harohet 
gjakun qe ke derdhur 
shternjte do te pagohet 
Edhe ne po vdekshim 
bilte do te rojne 
gjakun qe ke derdhur 
nuk do ta harojne. 


Te me falni per disa <>por 
dua t'ju them se i kam qendruar besnik versionit 
origjinal nga ku kam shkeputur kete kenge came.

----------


## shigjeta

Kjo kenge ben fjale per debimin me dhune te cameve nga
trojet e tyre stergjyshore ne vitin 1945 prej shovinisteve greke

Mu te trapi trepe-trepe
shkuan Salica* me djepe,
ca me djepe, ca pa djepe,
une e zeza ka do vete!
Shkuan camete rremuje,
s'kish njeri t'u ipi uje,
grate i mori lemeria,
po shkojne nga Shqiperia, 
mbeti shkrete Cameria!

Salica- fshat i Gumenices

----------


## shigjeta

Këngë me motive te ndryshme të ditës

"Vre ti, që ruse ka mali!
Mos të tha gjë imë djali?"
"Jo gjë, babë, nëke tha
Po sot bukë nëke ka
Klumështë, djathë tri dit ha
Sikur mëmë nëke ka"
"Mre, shi e breshër muar andej
Borë e erë si ka nevet!"
"Jo, babë, thatë edhe pa bar
Sivjet nëk e ve nd'hambar"
"Po pa shi edhe pa borë
Si do bëjmë kunkullorë?"
"Po ndë di u, babë mjerë
Si do bënet kosm'i errë?
Mos të kullotur, mos të ngrënë
Nëkë çon ndë dhe të tënë"
"Mëkat, mëkat, nd'ato te gjalla
Që për t'i bënjë vetëhen vrava!"

----------


## shigjeta

*Tuman kuqe*

Barbaroz, vasiliko
Moj dhent e mia, kush i do

Dhent e mia kush i do
Se sjam i zoti per to

Se sjam i zoti per to
Se do lot me miken-o

Se do lot me miken-o
Me miken, suljoten-o

Ja shtepia me derrasa
Dil moj Tane, dil se plasa

Ja shtepia me derrasa
Dil moj kaleshe, dil se plasa

Dil moj dil ti ne dritare
Vajze çame lozonjare

Tuman kuqe, moj belëholle
Ma ben me si, ma ben me dore

Ma ben me si, ma ben me dorë
Te pret djali ne oborrë

Nje version te perpunuar te kesaj kenge, mund ta degjoni 
ketu

----------


## Zebbi

Shigjeta ate kengen Tumankuqe une e kam ne kasete, eshte Ansambli Shteteror qe kercen vallen e Osman Takes ne mos gaboj. Eshte muzike vetem pa fjale po eshte shume here me e bukur dhe nga ai versioni i Sajmir Brahos, kostumet e grave came sidomos jane kryevepra.

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Delvina me Çamërinë
përnjëherë në këmbë c'u ngrinë

Hajde moj kalaja ajdhonate
Moj ç'i bëre trimat që pate

Luftojnë me jataganë
Ore për liri e për vatanë

Delvino, Delvina, Delvina me Çamërinë

Hajde Delvina me Çamërinë
Përnjëherë në﻿ këmbë ç'u ngrinë

Përnjëherë në këmbë c'u ngrinë
tri taborë asqerë ç'i prinë

hajde moj kalaja ajdhonate
moj ç'i bëre trimat qe pate

luftojnë me jataganë
për liri e për vatanë!


(Delvina ne koherat e herta ka qene pjese e Çamerisë, me vone me kalimin e kohës u asimilua me lab.)

----------


## toni007

ULU MAL TE SHOHE KASTRINE( Motiv kenge Çame nga Namik Selmani) 

Ulu mal te shohe Kastrine
se kam vite pa e pare
Erdha mbledhur me Citjane
tani jam një floke - bardhe 
Ulu mal qe te shoh dene 
Mos është thinjur duke pritur?
C'mu be dhromi kupe me helme
shteg me shteg me ferra stisur
Ulu mal , mos ma zer diellin
Se kam ftohte , jam çipllak
Njeqinde zjarre te me ndezin
Nuk ma ngohin një pikë gjak
Ulu mal ,qe te shohe varret
E t'ua puth barin e blerte
Tu rrefej për mijra halle
Qe me zune ne 50 vjet
Ulu mal te shohe Kastrine
E t'i them një amanet
Se Shqiponja zemerdlire
Pa e pare, kurrë s'vdes
Ulu mal se sot kam dasëm 
Ndaj kam sjell 100 dhioli
Do ta zgjoj gjyshin nga varre
T'ia marr prapë si ne rini
Do ta zgjoj nga gjumi i gjatë 
Boll me enderra me gogola
Çamëria , melhem plage
Hapur-o pa lloz te porta
Do ta zgjoj nga gjumi i thelle
Kroje , djepe dhe përralla
Qofte fjala monument
Ngritur -o për ditë te bardha
Ulu mal se dua qiell
Të shohe zogj ne fluturim
Do te mbledh një grusht me yje
Qe ta hedh mbi Camerine
E, ne vdes , te vdes mbi varre
Lare-o me drite hënë
Mal mbi to te benen lulet
Njomur-o me lote nene

----------


## toni007

JANINE VJESHTE
BILAL XHAFERRI

Liqeni i Janinës – luginë plot me ujë
Dergjet i përgjumur në mjegullën mëngjesore,
Shket krahu i pulëbardhës mbi nisinë si tumule,
Me fletët e rrepeve mbulon era shetitoret.
Xhamitë ekzotike, bija lindore të braktisura
U pozojnë të trishtuara turistëve nga perëndimi.
Matanë sinorit me tela vijën stërnipat e Pirros
Dhe kalojnë kryeulur nën rrepet buzë limanit

Vjeshta lakuriqe si "missis minifunde",
Fërkohet pas ledheve mjekrosh tërë myshk,
Atje ku Frosina iu shkëput Ali Pashait
Dhe në ujrat e ftohta të gjolit u zhyt.
Ashtu është Janina e vjetëruar mënjanuar
Dhe të duket sikur në gjol mengadalë do humbasë
Bashkë me lavdinë e dikurshme të harruar
Bashkë me buçimën e tambureve luftarakë.
Do humbasë në Janinën e re me neon,
Nën valët e veturave që shkasin asfalteve
Nën hotelet moderne "Ksenia", "Palladion".
Nën tingujt e kambanave dhe këngët e psallmeve...

Liqeni i Janinës – luginë plot me ujë
Përkundet i përgjumur në mjegullën mëngjesore.
Që tej sinorit me tela vijnë stërnipat e Pirros
Dhe kalojnë kryeulur nën rrepet e shetitoreve
Me një mendim të heshtur, me një brengë përvëlonjëse

----------


## toni007

SHKRUAN :ABEDIN RAKIPI

E morra xha Aliun dhe pasi ja putha doren
ju luta me ngutje : me fol per Çamerine.
I rrodhen lotet menjehere plakut flokebardhe
dhe duke i fshire me tha :
Barre te rende me ke lene o bir,
po une do te flas qe ti mos ta harrosh kurre Çamerine.
11 vjet i pata kur greket shkallmuan deren,
dhe babane e dy vellezerit i rrahen me kembe i
shkelen,
i lidhen burrat te kasollja pas shtepise,
pastaj motren e nenen i terhoqen zvarre mes avllise.
I leshuan qente e eger mbi to dhe ja grisen fustanet,
une qaja dhe ulerija per gjemen qe zuri vatanet,
pasi na lane ta gdhinim gjithe naten jashte ,
ne mengjes i vune zjarrin vatres tone te lashte.
Mua me rrahen dhe me thane te zhdukesha,
me lote dhe gjak u ngjita ne koder te fshihesha,
u fsheha mes shkurreve dhe shihja nenen e babane.
Motren e cnderuan pa meshire dhe nenen e vrane,
dhe pastaj si bisha shkuan te kasollja ku ishin te
lidhur vellezerit me babane.
Hidhnin thika nga larg me doren e djathte
dhe si shenjester merrnin kembet e babait tim,
shume thika kembet e babait i bene gjak me ngasherrim,
ulerinte i ngrati dhe i lutej ALLAHUT me ze te larte,
ja prene dhe gishtin dhe ja vodhen unazen e arte.
Baba, vellezer e moter,
i mbyllen te gjithe ne kasolle si rober,
dhe pasi e lyen kasollen ma vaj i vune zjarr,
dhe zjarri i kryqeve perpiu kasollen dhe te gjoret.
Klithnin, ulerinin, qanin therrisnin Zotin,
dhe fjala e fundit qe degjova ishte ska zot tjeter vec
zotit te vertete dhe i derguari i tij eshte robi i
vertete,
ndersa una s'shikoja dot me se lotet mi qeruan syte.
O zot o shpirt i perjetshem fali meshire,
ndersa greket rreth e rreth kasolles qeshnin dhe
therrisnin HELADHA, HELADHA, HELADHA, tha xha Aliu.
U mbyt nga lotet xha Aliu sa edhe une
ju luta zotit te me falte,
qe ja lendova kujtimet,
por fshehurazi edhe une u mbyta ne lote
dhe i premtova xha Aliut qe sdo ta harroja kurre
ÇAMËRINË

----------


## toni007

KËTA KRALËT EVROPIANË

Këta kralët evropianë,
Në male përmbi Sajadhë,
Vunë një nishan të bardhë,
Për të dhezur shamatanë,
Shqipëria me junanë,
Çamërinë e lanë mënjanë,
Dhe Kosovën me serbijanë,
Ti pse klanë moj Çamëri,
Ç'të mos klajë moj Shqipëri,
Gjithë huduti i Çamërisë,
I mbeti resto Greqisë,
Shqipëri tre viljeta
Në mes kraleve mbete,
Shqipëri,t'paça fal,
Të kam nënë e më ke djalë.

----------


## toni007

Mu te trapi trepe-trepe

Mu te trapi trepe-trepe
shkuan Salica* me djepe,
ca me djepe, ca pa djepe,
une e zeza ka do vete!
Shkuan camete rremuje,
s'kish njeri t'u ipi uje,
grate i mori lemeria,
po shkojne nga Shqiperia,
mbeti shkrete Cameria!

----------


## toni007

NE PESE-PUSE KALA


Ne Pese-Puse Kala
dolli palo Jorgua
Kostandini shkeli krijne
te ben pashken ne Janine
>Riza beu-tha-do ndroj dine
do bij bajram ne Athine
Janine, e zeza Janine
del e shih asqere qe vijne
Mahmut beu me dhjet mile
Moj Janine,o moj Janine
veqil keshe Sheh Aline
kajmekami me katine
radhazi telit i bijne
Mecove,e zeza Mecove
shume u mbajte,pra tu hodhe
shqipetaret perpara shkojne
me jatagane ne dore
Valle kush e beri fora?
Selam Hasani nga Vlora
pika gjak i kullon kordha.

----------


## toni007

JANINE MOTRA JANINE

Janine,motra Janine
dil e shih c'djelma qe vijne
Taborret e Vlores vijne,
per Bezhan e per Janine
dolli mileti i prine
nuk e mbanin dot gezimne
dridhej vendi ne Janine
ka muzikate qe bijne.



JANINE E ZEZA JANINE


Janine e zeza Janine,
Janin-o 1)
mire ta bene tertipne
Selim Qori me Uznine
ne Korfuz vane e te shitne
anapolona tre mile
Janine te mbite ngjoli
hapi site se te mori
Po e pe qe te te marre
veri xhepanese zjarre
me mire t'e djegesh vete
se ta marre Junani shkrrete.

----------


## EDLIN

Te rriti mamaja

Te rriti mamaja moj
Te beri manare
Nuse e bukur je bere moj
Shtatin si sorkadhe

Te mori babai moj
Te nxorri ne valle
Si s'i mbajte lotet moj
Per babane ti qave

Te mori vellai moj
Te nxorri ne valle
Si s'i mbajte lotet moj
Per vellane ti qave

Ika baba ika
Mbetsh o me shendet
Shendet patsh moj bije
Atje ku do te vesh

----------


## EDLIN

Ajde Delvina more me
ooo me Çamërinë

O menjëherë more në këmbë u ngrinë
more menjë--herë në këmbë u ngrinë

O menjëherë o në këmbë u ngrinë
ajde menjëherë o në këmbë u ngrinë

O c'humbën more mbi Janinë
ore ç'humbën mbi Janinë

O moj kalaja
oh moj me bedenë
ajde moj kalajaa
oh moj me bedenë

O djeltë tanë moj atje mbenë
moj djeltë ta--në atje mbenë
o djeltë tanë oh moj atje mbenë
ajde djelte tane oh moj atje mbenë

O me jata--gane ç'u prenë
more me jata--gane ç'u prenë

o Tahir Çapa--O-pari me shokë
hajde Tahir Çapa--o-pari me shokë
o me Gjo(n)lekën more ç'u bë tokë
o more me Gjo(n)lekën ç'u bë tokë.

----------

